
SunVox: a small, fast and powerful modular synth with pattern-based sequencer - pmoriarty
http://www.warmplace.ru/soft/sunvox/
======
jonathonf
I want to post a useful comment, but all I can think is that this is pretty
awesome.

Actually, there's an awful lot of awesome stuff on this site. You could play
with Virtual ANS for hours, and PhonoPaper is just plain awesome.

(Did I saw awesome enough?)

